# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Consejos y ayuda

## DaTheice

saludos a todos soy nuevo y me gustaria saber donde puedo encontrar videos o tutoriales para hacer trucos con flores, aparicion de una flor o varios asi??

----------


## Pulgas

En tiendas de magia tienes material abundante en ese sentido, pero creo que no merece la pena, porque en cuanto sepas un poco, verás que puedes hacer aparecer flores, rosas, etc. sin necesidadde comprar un libro/vídeo específico.
Mi consejo es que empieces por algo más general, que vayas poco a poco (las apariciones de flores no son lo más sencillo dentro de la magia) y que aprendas a disfrutar la magia y no a buscar sólo un juego.

Por otro lado, si tecleas "rosa" en el buscador, te saldrá material más que suficiente para resolver tu duda. (Si lo haces con la opción de búsqueda avanzada, por títulos, se reducirán las opciones y tardarás menos en encontrar lo que buscas).

----------


## mnlmato

Pulgas te ha dado la clave, empieza poco a poco...cuando sepas cómo funciona la magia y la entiendas, podrás hacer aparecer flores, botellas y lo que quieras (hasta un límite que no somos Copperfield :D)

----------

